# Ways to kill my sex drive.



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

I mean that literally. Most drugs have a vague "sexual dysfunction" description in their side effect lists but i need something that specifically shuts down all sexual thoughts and desires. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Listen to Rush Limbaugh.

-Ryan


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Seroxat, Prozac, and Zoloft are supposedly very good for that (though, I'm sure they're ineffective for many, since it's merely an unattractive side effect of those meds). Alternatively, you could get your hands on some Depo-Provera or other progestin, which is the only sure method (that I know of) to attain the fully defunct genitalia many can only dream of.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Think of Barbara Bush. No, but seriously, any anti-depressant should kill your sex drive completely. Or, just do what I did, abstain and wait a while.


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well why do you want to stop your sex drive????
It is what keeps us alive!!


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Probably going into the catholic priesthood or something similar.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Zoloft


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> Or, just do what I did, abstain and wait a while.


Are you male? That's what i'm trying to do but all it does is make my sex drive come back with a vengeance.



david24241 said:


> Well why do you want to stop your sex drive????
> It is what keeps us alive!!


No, intercourse (in either sense) with the opposite sex is what keeps us alive. Intercourse with myself is boring and a complete pain in the ***.

The reason why i need this is that my anxiety has just stepped into a compulsory obsessive phase and now i'm being bombarded with intrusive thoughts, all of which are sexual in nature. It's getting tiresome.

I was thinking of plunging into SSRIs anyway, but i'll take all the help i can get. Plus, as i said, i need to get rid of my sexual drive altogheter. Erectile dysfunction and trouble achieving orgasms is not what i'm looking for.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Kardax said:


> Listen to Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> -Ryan


:rofl


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, self-sex is very stress relieving


----------



## Dusty2008 (Oct 19, 2008)

Noca said:


> Zoloft


I agree completely.


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

Dusty2008 said:


> I agree completely.


Me too.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Noca said:


> Zoloft


:yes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I can relate. Sometimes I'd really like to find a drug like this.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm honestly surprised this topic has stayed relatively focused on actual meds and serious suggestions. I was expecting lots of outrageous posts when I clicked on this thread. I've never taken it personally, but from what I've heard about Zoloft it sounds like your best bet.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zoloft


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol. Zoloft actually boosts my sex drive. Adderall has the most wreckingball effect on my sex drive out of anything. I almost NEVER have any intrusive or impulsive sexual thoughts whatsoever when I am on adderall. Its like I almost have to force some sexual thoughts in my head every once in awhile just so I still feel like I am human. Thats not to mention the, uhh, draining effect of amphetamine either. 

Otherwise, I believe Paxil is known to have the most highly detrimental effect on sex drive (of SSRI's at least) as it is the most potent inhibitor of Serotonin reuptake. Higher serotonin levels tend to be associated with decreased libido whereas increased levels of noradrenaline and dopamine tend to raise it. These two neurotransmitters also have significant functions in the trigger of and pleasure of the ejaculatory response. Zoloft is a partial inhibitor of dopamine reuptake. 

I can't believe this hasn't been said yet but getting rid of your sex drive does not really sound like a real good goal to have at the top of your list. I know first hand how uncontrollable impulsive obsessions bombarding your mind is pure torture as I also have some strong OCD tendencies so I feel your pain. A much healthier goal however, would be to get your obsessive thoughts under control with the help of meds so that you are not so uncomfortably bombarded with impulsive thoughts but still have a healthy sex drive. Fortunately the treatment of OCD and the reduction of sex drive sort of coincide as they both usually involve raising levels of serotonin. Ironically, you would probably still be headed towards the right direction even if you just focued on obliterating your sex drive, lol. 

I also hope that your situation is not rooted in any sort of conditioned shame for having natural sexual thoughts. Having thoughts that could get you into trouble with the law of course takes on a whole new set of issues, not that I am accusing you of having these (nor that they either should be a source of shame for someone having these types of thoughts who recognizes they are wrong, does not act on them, and seeks help for them). I was raised as a Catholic and unfortunately I bought into the crap that having perfectly natural and healthy sexual thoughts was a 'sin' for a long time and it did a lot of long term damage to my mental health before I got old enough to recognize the hypocrisy and nonsense of much of what I was being taught. OCD style impulsive thoughts however obviously don't require that any sort of religious brainwashing has taken place in order to be really uncomfortable and annoying. 

I don't know what meds you have tried but Luvox is a med indicated for treatment of OCD. As far as I know however it is just another SSRI like the others. Therefore I would probably go with Paxil as a next try as it inhibits the reuptake of serotonin more potently than anything else which might help your OCD as well as lower the intensity of your sexual impulses.


----------



## Jguy22 (Oct 18, 2008)

Believe me you don't need drugs.

I used to have this problem too, all I would do is think about sex. A couple breakdowns, a trip to the behavioral unit, and three year of depressive thoughts...

your sex drive will be whipped away. Pill will make it impossible to yank one out, but they wont get rid of the thoughts

now develop true major depression and theres your ticket. I have not got random wood in a year, if I want get a hard on I have to watch porn, but most of the time that don't work so I don't even bother anymore.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Since you're serious about it, there is something that monks used in the middle ages to kill their sex drive. It's an herb called Vitex (chasteberry). It's pretty inexpensive stuff. At low doses it kills your drive by increasing prolactin. At high doses, it ramps up your sex drive by inhibiting it. That's what I read anyways and I haven't tried it. 

I think, again my opinion, that vitex really makes you horny as hell and the monks were getting off on this and just lying to everyone. Would be interesting to find out


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

Beggiatoa said:


> Since you're serious about it, there is something that monks used in the middle ages to kill their sex drive. It's an herb called Vitex (chasteberry). It's pretty inexpensive stuff. At low doses it kills your drive by increasing prolactin. At high doses, it ramps up your sex drive by inhibiting it. That's what I read anyways and I haven't tried it.
> 
> I think, again my opinion, that vitex really makes you horny as hell and the monks were getting off on this and just lying to everyone. Would be interesting to find out


does it really kill sex?
i bought some vitex(chasteberry) pills today because i read somewhere that it's a dopamine d2 agonist and is used to inhibit prolactin secretion.
has anyone tried it for SAD?


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

sounds like you need better porn


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

this is interesting, if it does kill it i would try it in no time.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

If your female just take birth control pills. It's a joke on the women's forum that birth control pills work because then you don't want to have sex so you can't get pregnant.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Any SSRI antidepressant (paxil, zoloft, prozac) will destroy most people's sex drive. There are exceptions to this rule but it is VERY rare. Just stay clear of Wellbutrin - it increases sex drive and orgasm drastically for most.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont think you can; after the age of like 14 its like a hunger pain. Its apart of being a human. Theres nothing wrong with it at all; find an outlet and the thoughts will cease. 95% of people masturbate. 4% lie. and 1% are just silly. Trust me the more you suppress them the stronger they get.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, a resurrected Lyric Suite thread. Awesome...haha.


----------



## Elie666 (Jul 30, 2010)

podizzle said:


> sounds like you need better porn


I don't see how this would help, Actually abstaining from porn might be more beneficial it seems to me that the more sex I get the more I want and pleasing myself has the same effect in the short term it feels better and seems like I can focus on other things afterwards however after a short while, I am back to focusing on my sexual desires

Being that testosterone plays a key role in the male libido I went to the doctor and told him about the issues concerning my sex drive since I am also slightly depressed and OCD he prescribed Zoloft he also ran a blood test to test the testosterone levels, which he said was completely normal levels. I can tell you that the Zoloft makes a difference. However, it did not completely kill my sex drive as it does for some. Since I am in a relationship with a woman that I find to be very beautiful and sexy as hell I still can't help to be bothered by my consistent sexual desires, this is just my experience with Zoloft.

I would also like to note that using Depo-Provera can cause some adverse side effects taken from Wikipedia page on chemical castration" When used by men, these drugs can reduce sex drive, compulsive sexual fantasies, and capacity for sexual arousal. Life-threatening side effects are rare, but some users show increases in body fat and reduced bone density, which increase long-term risk of cardiovascular disease and osteoporosis. They may also experience other "feminizing" effects such as gynecomastia reduced body hair, and loss of muscle mass". I do not know about anyone else but some of these side effects are not worth using the shot. there has to be better alternatives to losing or controlling ones sex drive.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

podizzle said:


> sounds like you need better porn


lol!


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

in medieval age monks used Vitex to decrease their sex drive.
although nowadays researchers say it has not any effect on sex drive and new researches show it has dopamine agonist activity bu i think it decreases sex drive at least in low doses.
i don't know the exact mechanism but maybe at low doses it has higher affinity for presynaptic receptors.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Seriously, don't take your sex drive for granted man...


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Zoloft will destroy your sex drive, it turns your sex drive from a 10 to a 0.


zoloft will destroy your desire for sex. Paxil on the other hand boosts your sex drive and makes you have sexual thoughts BUT you cant orgasm! 


so zoloft = no sex drive

paxil = no orgasm

lexapro was the best medication i took with least sexual side effects and actually boosted my sex drive a bit but didnt do much for my anxiety.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Akane said:


> If your female just take birth control pills. It's a joke on the women's forum that birth control pills work because then you don't want to have sex so you can't get pregnant.


Hah, yea seriously. Works wonders.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Paxil, for sure.


----------



## deadkittens (Jan 19, 2010)

sexual thoughts and having a sex drive is normal and healthy.. i'd be more curious what kind of thoughts you are actually having that they are bothering you and you want them gone so bad.. so are the thoughts about like hurting someone or of something sick/weird?. if not, having a sex drive is normal and healthy and having it gone will do more harm then good for when you actually have a partner and want it functioning. if you have alot of down time you should try to keep yourself busy so you dont have as much time to sit around and think.


also zoloft is supposed to be less sex drive killing then other medications.

"Erectile dysfunction and trouble achieving orgasms is not what i'm looking for. "
if you take an anti depressant and it does kill your sex drive, for men yeah the thing that usually happens is they have trouble getting off. you need to find something else to help you control your thoughts.


----------



## kazzy (Sep 25, 2010)

take setraline! that kills it! and trying to achieve a orgasm while making love takes about half an hour! grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Of the ssri's I've been on, Zoloft takes the cake here.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

podizzle said:


> sounds like you need better porn


lol, this comment still cracks me up.


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> No, but seriously, any anti-depressant should kill your sex drive completely.


Not true, i know from experience that remeron increases sex drive and i have no problems getting orgasm on it. So i'd advice the OP to stay away from remeron 
But i'd go with paxil 'cause my libido was virtually completely down when i was on it (40mg), let alone the ability to orgasm...


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

*100mg sertraline*

100mg sertraline and my libido is gone...


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yep 50 MG Of Sertraline (Zoloft) and my sex drive was GONE i had noneeeeeeeee. its the sex drive killer! Paxil boosted my sex drive but it took forever to orgasm


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

ohlookagirl said:


> sexual thoughts and having a sex drive is normal and healthy.. i'd be more curious what kind of thoughts you are actually having that they are bothering you and you want them gone so bad.. so are the thoughts about like hurting someone or of something sick/weird?. if not, having a sex drive is normal and healthy and having it gone will do more harm then good for when you actually have a partner and want it functioning. if you have alot of down time you should try to keep yourself busy so you dont have as much time to sit around and think.
> 
> also zoloft is supposed to be less sex drive killing then other medications.
> 
> ...


I Believe zoloft has the 2nd highest rate of sexual dysfunction after paxil according to clinical trials! Zoloft and paxil are used to treat premature ejaculation, if you like your sex drive avoid zoloft and paxil because chances are if your in the 60-70 percent of people who get sexual side effects its not gonna be fun, and for those who dont get sexual side effects on paxil and zoloft! Consider yourself lucky!:sus


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

This is the dumbest thread ever!!!! Who wouldn't want a sex drive? A sex drive is life! It is what motivates us to get up in the morning! It gives us confidence and makes us feel like a man (or woman) 

Love your sex drive


Cheers,


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Zoloft seems pretty effective from what I've googled about it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Eric69 said:


> This is the dumbest thread ever!!!! Who wouldn't want a sex drive? A sex drive is life! It is what motivates us to get up in the morning! It gives us confidence and makes us feel like a man (or woman)
> 
> Love your sex drive
> 
> Cheers,


lol yeah.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I agree Zoloft!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I love how this dude is banned and the thread is still going.

If anyone wants to lose their sex drive just pm me for a pic of my thighs or love handles. Your choice. It's been proven 96% effective at killing the sex drive of any man for at least a week.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Chemical Castration.


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

All these meds have murdered my sex drive so be prepared for that if you want to take these meds. Good luck.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

cymbalta. That killed mine.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Daniel89 said:


> Chemical Castration.


I think fLUVOXamine's used for that.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

and last but not least...


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Paxil, Zoloft your best bet bro. And stay away from Stimulants like adderall and stuff they boost your drive alot.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Paxil has the highest rate of sexual dysfunction among the common SSRIs. Give it a try. No doc. would hesitate to prescribe you an SSRI.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I love how this dude is banned and the thread is still going.
> 
> If anyone wants to lose their sex drive just pm me for a pic of my thighs or love handles. Your choice. It's been proven 96% effective at killing the sex drive of any man for at least a week.


I say this will all due respect. But...

Turn it up! I saw a pic of you the other day and you are oh so gorgeous. You probably killed the sex drive of 96% of any men because they ran out of gas or are all driven out from your gorgeousness. The other 4% ticked the wrong box in the survey.

I speak absolute truth.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Paroxetine.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Chop your testicles off.







































joking!


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Diagnosis like OCD, mania, hyper-sexuality, social anxiety, depression etc. are all tied to some kind of dopamine imbalances (excesses or deficiencies) and I wouldn't be surprised if they are all linked in some way. These disorders can have very complex social and psychological interactions with sex drive. Given the deeply subconsciously influential effects of sex related stimuli, the bizarre, intense, often severely conflicting messages we receive from society about sex and the basis of its morality, in addition to potential past negative experiences which may powerfully associate with sexual desire as well as the act, it shouldn't be a big surprise how sexual desire can harbor with it many forms of distress. I can absolutely understand (and in fact do from first hand experience) how hyper-sexuality or some kind of general disturbance arising from sexual desire can deeply negatively affect someones mental health. I don't think that simply severely lowering ones sex drive is necessarily the best course of action for improving ones mental health however I 100% understand the motivation some people may have to do so who may find themselves tortured in some way or another by that commonly near-constant obsession to seek sexual gratification and want to lower it. 

Again, sex is an enormously powerful drive (I can only speak from a male's perspective here, obviously) and has deep influences over the subconscious. This is one of the reasons I renounced Catholicism by the way; learning that you will spend an eternity being physically and mentally tortured simply for experiencing one of, if not the most, overwhelmingly powerful irrepressible natural instincts to a human being is a fantastic way to screw a person's head up for life; most especially very small children who have no rational way of defending against such insanity. There are many, many ways sexual desire and the ideas and feelings we have associated with them can cause someone a lifetime of torture due to the powerful subconscious control such sensations have over our brains. It is a disturbingly common lack of awareness for people to believe that sexual desire is always an empowering and healthy spice for everyone's consciousness (disturbing to myself largely due to the vulnerability to psycho-sexual manipulation this lack of awareness may imply, not to mention an increased inability to relate to or support our friends and family who struggle with such issues).

Issues rooted in sexuality probably need similar treatment through therapy and medication (if necessary) just like issues rooted in excessive worry over social disapproval, constant un-explainable sadness, or auditory/visual hallucinations. A therapist with specialization in training of this realm of psychology would probably be highly preferable. I would imagine most standard-trained therapists would be baffled as to how to best go about helping people get to the root of sexual 'trauma', addiction, self defeating ideas, or some kind of related stress which is sabotaging their happiness and mental health.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Bacon said:


> Paxil on the other hand boosts your sex drive and makes you have sexual thoughts BUT you cant orgasm!


yep, pretty much


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Me too!! In fact I want to kill off loads of my emotions. Sex drive, feelings for the opposite sex, anger, anxiety and sadness.

Being a human is so tough nowadays.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Hot Chocolate said:


> Me too!! In fact I want to kill off loads of my emotions. Sex drive, feelings for the opposite sex, anger, anxiety and sadness.
> 
> Being a human is so tough nowadays.


Are you serious about what you say? I am not for this as emotions can also be pleasing but there is a way for it and that is psychosurgery, namely resection of the amygdala. After that, you can be not human.


----------



## darkstar87d (Mar 6, 2012)

i understand this is a old thread but in case anyone runs into this one i want to take note that when mixed with certain anti inflammatory and pain meds such as Tramadol there is a medical interaction that occurs that actually pumps up your energy and increases these feelings instead. This occurs infrequently to most but every time for myself.


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

Any other ideas?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Take Lexapro or pretty much any SSRI.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> I love how this dude is banned and the thread is still going.
> 
> *If anyone wants to lose their sex drive just pm me for a pic of my thighs or love handles. Your choice. It's been proven 96% effective at killing the sex drive of any man for at least a week*.


It's from 2011 but it's pretty good.


----------

